# 37 weeks 5 days; 2cm dilated & 70% effaced



## DrillersWife

So today was my 38 week checkup.
From 35 weeks I was 1cm dilated, just a few days ago I was still 1cm. But today at 37wks 5 days, my Dr. said that I am 2cm and 70% effaced. I have been having so much pressure the last few days, it hurts to walk, and fetal movements hurt as well.

If anyone has been in my situation can you tell me how long it took to go into labor. My Dr said it could be any time or I could hang in there until my scheduled c-section on May 25th, there is no telling! 

I am anxious, and so uncomfortable, I really want this to get going!!


----------



## katlin

I was 60% effaced and 2.5 cm dilate with my son at 36 weeks and lost my plug by 37 weeks and at 38 weeks I was 90% and 3 dilated and sadly had to be induced at 39 due to decels and distress. With my daughter I was 33 weeks and 1 cm and 20% at 34.5 weeks I was induced due to leaking waters and at that time I was 40% and 2.5 cm. so sadly you really can't predict it you just have to hang in there and wait it out! Good luck and I hope you have a speedy labor!


----------



## goddess25

I was 3cm dilated and 70% effaced at 37w and I went into labour at 39+3w...similar with my son at 36w and had him at 40+2w.


----------



## Radiance

First baby-I was dilated a 2cm and 50% effaced. I ended up having to be induced at 41 weeks. 

Second baby- At 36 weeks 5 days I was dilated 4cm and 70% effaced. 
I went into labor at 37 weeks 5 days :)


Some times you go into labor soon and sometimes it takes awhile.


----------



## Mommyof20512

im pretty much in your situation im sitting at 37 and 3days 4cm 70% effaced water hasnt broken but contractions are only about 20 minutes about so untill they get closer they sent me home so i know the misery your going through its uncomfortable to do anything its hurt to sit to pee cant sleep muscle relaxers they gave me arent working the ambien they gave me doesnt work anymore just wish this boy would come out already


----------

